# USP Compact caliber decision



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am looking into buying my first pistol in the next couple of months. Through my research so far I had switched my mind several times but I think I have come back to the H&K USP Compact. It has everything I want in a gun and the price is within my budget (esp if I can find a good used one). 

I am still undecided on caliber though. I like the idea of having a lot of firepower but with ammo like Extreme Shock it doesn't look like even 9mm rounds are giving much up in terms of defense power these days. I know there are plenty of people out there that think that the 9mm round isn't enough but after checking out some stuff on Extreme Shocks website I am starting to take the opposite stance. Check out the videos on Extreme Shocks website and let me know what you think about the whole caliber issue. 

I don't really have any experience with handguns but as far as defense goes it seems to me that it would be better to have a few more rounds in the mag like in a 9mm or .40 instead of a .45, and I think I would be more comfortable knowing that I could get a second round off more accurately and more quickly perhaps with a smaller caliber than rely on the power of that first shot. Basically I think I would prefer to be more accurate with a small caliber than less accurate with a large caliber. That being said though I have never shot a USP Compact so I don't really know how the different calibers feel. Decisions decisions. I like the feel of the compact in my hand but I have not shot one yet and may not have the opportunity to do so before I buy one. Any feedback about your own preferences would be great. Just to reflect on my own preferences so far I have shot a Colt Gold Cup in .45 and I found that to be much more controllable than a subcompact glock in .40SW. I haven’t shot a 9mm yet that I found to be a handful. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I have the USP comact in .45. I would have been just as happy with it in 9mm. In fact I was going to buy another 9mm for my CCW gun. There are a lot of posts about 45 vs 9mm , but it really comes down to shot placement IMHO. 

If you shoot 9mm you will be able to practice much more,since I find that .45 ammo costs about 40% more than 9mm.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

stevexd9 said:


> I have the USP comact in .45. I would have been just as happy with it in 9mm. In fact I was going to buy another 9mm for my CCW gun. There are a lot of posts about 45 vs 9mm , but it really comes down to shot placement IMHO.
> 
> If you shoot 9mm you will be able to practice much more,since I find that .45 ammo costs about 40% more than 9mm.


+1!

With all the types of effective HP 9mm's out there, you will not be undergunned. Shoot ball for practice, and use high-end ammo for carry (as long as recoil characteristics are similar...).

PhilR.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my USPc in 9mm - I even hard chromed the slide


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

I love my uspc 40 and find the recoil VERY manageable. I'm selling one of mine (I still have another) and consider it one of the best handguns I have owned. 100% dead reliable PERIOD.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Being that you said this is your first handgun, I'd suggest one in 9mm. It'll allow more shooting with the less expensive ammo and not have the snap of the .40 or .45 caliber models. Beter to get the fundementals down with an easy to shoot model than to get bad habits and techniques engrained into your muscles memory.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey just wanted to say thanks guys. Keep the comments coming.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Being that you said this is your first handgun, I'd suggest one in 9mm. It'll allow more shooting with the less expensive ammo and not have the snap of the .40 or .45 caliber models. Beter to get the fundementals down with an easy to shoot model than to get bad habits and techniques engrained into your muscles memory.


I agree - start with 9mm for your 1st gun. U can afford to practice more often, and it will have manageable recoil.


----------



## TxMedic (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say 9mm, .45, and .40 in that order. I find the .40 to have a more violent, snappy recoil than the other two calibers. The .45 is a more manageable 'push' rather than the 'snap' you'll likely feel with the .40--to each his own.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TxMedic said:


> I would say 9mm, .45, and .40 in that order. I find the .40 to have a more violent, snappy recoil than the other two calibers. The .45 is a more manageable 'push' rather than the 'snap' you'll likely feel with the .40--to each his own.


Sho nuff! :numbchuck:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

My suggestion is this: Try before you buy.

It sounds that you haven't been around semi-autos before. Take a basic firearm course in your local area and rent out different Hks in different calibers. Look for ease of grip, recoil, weight/balance and accuracy. You should shoot 50-100 rounds. And judge for yourself which one feels the most comfort to you, then buy it.

A lot of mistakes first timers make is buying a handgun and regretting it later because they haven't "studied" it fully. This is ESPECIALLY when you're putting good money into it. It's an investment.

Good luck.


----------



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glockamania is right! Try before you buy. I have 2 USP Compacts, one in 9mm and one .40 SW. Couldn't choose one over the other, but I do notice a difference in weight and recoil when loaded with full clips. Try everything out there, when you pick up the right one, you will know!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I like my 40. I agree it's a 'punchy' pistol, but it doesn't bother me.

Admittedly, the ammo prices and the fact the 45 only hold 8 both came into play for me.


----------

